# Need more notifications



## MattThePenguin (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't know how to turn notifications on for when someone posts in my threads, or quotes a reply that I've written. I'd like to keep my email free of everything but private messages. 

Right now I seem to only get notifications for when I receive likes, any way I can expand the feature?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm hoping when Alex switches from vB to the new format, things like this will happen


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 26, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I'm hoping when Alex switches from vB to the new format, things like this will happen



Ah so I'm assuming this is less for support and more of a suggestion than I thought haha


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 27, 2016)

I asked about this back in February: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/feedback-suggestions/289138-add-who-quoted-me-forum.html

And another user asked about this very thing back in 2014. Still hasn't happened yet, and as a matter of fact SoundCloud embedding still hasn't been fixed either and that's pretty important to have on this site.

Sometimes it feels like the site's support/upkeep has been completely abandoned.


Rev.


----------

